# Jericho



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Just watched the entire TV series over again while my wife has been out of town. Ya know, there is a lot of stuff we could criticize about the series, but I have to say I sure enjoyed it. If I had to live a post-nuclear war, I'd like to think it would be in a place like Jericho.

It you have Netflix streaming, you can watch both seasons of Jericho. Too bad there wasn't more than just two seasons.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

We watch it frequently and enjoy it greatly.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Been thinking of it, but currently watching Criminal Minds on netflix...it's on my to do list.
Thanks for the vote on it.

Matt


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

Love that show.


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

Jericho was a great show and I was definitely in the sad to see it go crowd.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it was an interesting show seems they always come to regret the task they left undone much like the walking dead


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Jericho is a great show, I too wish it had run more than 2 seasons.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

First season was great but the second season wasn't worth the time.

WWW


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

DH and I watched it last year for the first time. This year I picked it up from the library and got DS hooked, lol. Found the complete series at a good price on Amazon this summer....so we now own it.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

If when you listen closely you can gather clues that it is western KS. Then if you follow the roads you get Oakley, KS. I grew up out there. 

I loved that show, I also wish there were more seasons!


----------



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

Fast forward and move that show to today, I think it would be one of the top.


----------



## Bottleneck (Apr 22, 2014)

watched it many of times over the past couple years, although i could criticize a few points (such as not needing those dang governers, just angle the tail!) I still think it is an excellent show and insanely more realistic than about any other apocalypse show out there.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Bottleneck said:


> watched it many of times over the past couple years, although i could criticize a few points (such as not needing those dang governers, just angle the tail!) I still think it is an excellent show and insanely more realistic than about any other apocalypse show out there.


 actually - They were trying to run them grid tied without a grid, battery bank, or dump load. They need a whole lot more than a governor and furling the tail wouldn't have solved any of it. 

WWW


----------



## fishinshawn (Nov 8, 2010)

I enjoyed the first and parts of the 2nd season, but the story line got a little out there throughout most of the 2nd season for me. Otherwise I'd say the first season was about as realistic as it could get...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I think the reason that the Season 2 was not as good is because if was "hurried." 
Originally, CBS cancelled the series after Season 1 without an ending. There was an uproar by viewers. So CBS thought they'd through us a bone and do a second season and "help" us with find closure. So, they "hurried" the ending in just 6 or 7 episodes.

Who knows how good (or bad) Jericho could have been if it was allowed to run for five or six seasons....


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I agree the second season was "less good" than the first. Seemed like they got off on some odd tangents about political stuff.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

It lives on in comic book format. Same writers and they picked up where they left off.
http://www.idwpublishing.com/product/jericho-season-3-civil-war/


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I have watched this before but a few yrs back. I just finished season 1 on Netflix now I am waiting for the library for season 2. I don't know why the library did not have season 1. It's a good show.


----------



## kemps (Oct 21, 2015)

I love that show so much. I was actually on Team Nuts to bring it back. What I think I loved about it, even more than how awesome the show itself is, is how much the actors loved working on the show and how grateful and awesome they were to the fans. I wish they could bring it back so we could see the ending that was originally intended! :happy2:


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

We own the entire DVD set, also. Worth renting or getting from Netflix for the bonus disc of features if you cant find it cheap for outright purchase. My spin is that the first season was a great exploration of factors including interpersonal that could be expected should a grid-down collapse of JIT supply structure take place for whatever direct cause. Once it shifted (partially due to the hurried tie-up of the second season, agreed) to more of the conspiracy adventure topic, especially leaving various plot lines back in Jericho dangling, it took more of a suspension of disbelief to follow. The prepping relevance shifted to something more like Luke Skywalker/ Star Wars level stuff, harder for me to "buy" that Jake and Hawkins would be integral heroes once the focus shifted to conflict between competing but substantial governing entities.

However, I bet fans are like me in that there's a scene or three that "stick" in your memory, especially if you'd been following the episodes closely into the later stages. For me, when I think of Jericho, the first of several fleeting signature images is what may be for most a subtle one, when the slimeball military contractor had finally been captured and was being held by a gaggle of the residents and their allies... he's in the focused foreground and you see Stanley walk past approaching in the background, out of focus. VERY deliberately and brilliantly done, imo. One of those moments I happened to be paying attention and "got" instantly, a second of competing flashing thoughts, "Ohhhh noo Stanley, *what* are you going to do to yourself???" switching with "GO Stanley, you ROCK!"


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you Cabin Fever! Had not heard of this series. I am on episode 3 on Netflix. Addicted. Wait, maybe I should hold off on my "thanks" until tomorrow. I may be up all night binge watching. 


Ten year old saw the first episode and needed a break. But he now has a grasp on why we have supplies and a bug out bag.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Emotionally exhausted but in a great way. Can only piece meal the series...so on episode 9. I am loving the way everything I have said to my son is made clear...the emp, etc. Will be interesting to see how they handle FEMA. 

What a great series.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Posting a follow up in case anyone cares to continue this thread.

I just finished the series. Many tears, emotional exhaustion. The Don't Tread on Me flag is in our homeschool area. In short, I bought into just about everything. In the end there were no happy answers, no one really wins, and I strongly believe we are on a similar course.


----------



## fishinshawn (Nov 8, 2010)

KentuckyDreamer said:


> Posting a follow up in case anyone cares to continue this thread.
> 
> I just finished the series. Many tears, emotional exhaustion. The Don't Tread on Me flag is in our homeschool area. In short, I bought into just about everything. In the end there were no happy answers, no one really wins, and I strongly believe we are on a similar course.


There is no real money in a corporation tearing down our government and killing off half the customer base. The corporations already control the politics so they don't need to create a Jericho situation.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

We just finished the series. I really hated the ending. There was so much more they could have done with that show.


----------



## KeeperOfTheHome (Dec 16, 2015)

An interesting note- in the episode where jake got stuck under the car, the hypothermia was very realistic, from a medical perspective.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Just watched the first two episodes.
Thanks!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

susieneddy said:


> We just finished the series. I really hated the ending. There was so much more they could have done with that show.


Absolutely agree! But, since they originally discontinued after the first season, the viewers were left in a lurch having no idea how it would end. I guess you could say that CBS threw the fans a bone when they gave us six more episodes to give us "closure." The Jericho series should have lasted for four to six years, IMHO.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Netflix has bought out some of the shows like Longmire that networks had a solid show and were going to let it drop , It would have been nice to see that with Jerico but I think the timing wasn't right that was a few years before netflix started buying up hole series and continuing production on with their name and dime.


----------

